# Undervolting is locked after reboot (xps9360 i7-8550u)



## test11eda (Mar 17, 2021)

After upgrading the 2.14.2 bios (released on 26 Oct 2020), FIVR option all locked. I tried three ways to solve it:
1. Some posts say factory reset works, but 9360 does not have this option, bios only have a restores the default mode option, which is not working.
2. I tried to Downgrade bios, but bios flashing stopped at "ME Firmware EndUpdate Failed Error: 0x00002236" and rebooted to same bios(2.14.2).
3. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/fzv599
xps9360 code is setup_var_3 0x58D 0x00, setup_var_3 0x4DE 0x00.
Only the third way works, but after xps9360 reboot, FIVR option is locked again. I'm looking for a way to unlock CFG permanently, such as adding a script before rEFInd boots windows10? But  GRUB rescue shell is not scriptable.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

hylotropy said:


> after xps9360 reboot, FIVR option is locked again


Have you blocked BIOS updates?


----------



## emc02 (Apr 13, 2021)

is there any progress to this probably perfect solution?
I've downgraded to 2.13.0 and did a "Factory Reset" in Bios and now Undervolting is possible again. (You find the option at the bottom in BIOS "Restore Defaults" Then choose "Factory settings"


----------

